# General > Biodiversity >  Ambergris

## farrnorth1

Does anyone know how to identify 'ambergris'?

----------


## Aaldtimer

See here:-   http://theconversation.com/ambergris...n-sewage-57834

----------


## r.rackstraw

Ugh!
Thank you - I will steer clear and I have shown this guide to my dog.

----------

